# iMac WiFi issue



## MrGrumpy (1 Mar 2022)

It would appear at some point in the last wee while , WiFi has stopped working. I can connect via Ethernet , however that Ethernet connects via the Mesh WiFi hub . So as you can see it’s not the WiFi in the house but the WiFi module/software in the Mac . Anyone had this ? Googling it doesn’t seem that uncommon with the latest OS update. Tried one of the fixes deleting files etc but still the same. May try again when less tired.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> It would appear at some point in the last wee while , WiFi has stopped working. I can connect via Ethernet , however that Ethernet connects via the Mesh WiFi hub . So as you can see it’s not the WiFi in the house but the WiFi module/software in the Mac . Anyone had this ? Googling it doesn’t seem that uncommon with the latest OS update. Tried one of the fixes deleting files etc but still the same. May try again when less tired.



Mine has done that a couple of times recently since updating. I've found that turning the router off and resetting the Mac seems to work.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Mar 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Mine has done that a couple of times recently since updating. I've found that turning the router off and resetting the Mac seems to work.


We use Deco units to provide MESH WiFi throughout. It works plugged directly into one of these . When unplugged it doesn’t . Even tired hot spotting to my phone so it’s the Mac . How would I reset this ?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2022)

I had a similar problem with my Macbook for a while and had to do a manual reconnect several times but the problem has now vanished with no action on my part. I am not sufficiently tech savvy to offer any explanation tho'.


----------



## AndyRM (2 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> We use Deco units to provide MESH WiFi throughout. It works plugged directly into one of these . When unplugged it doesn’t . Even tired hot spotting to my phone so it’s the Mac . How would I reset this ?



Hm. Honestly, I'm not really sure what the issue is. I'd suggest similar to @oldwheels - clear all the existing wireless connections out from Network in your System Preferences and re-connect.


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Mar 2022)

Have a mid 2011 i mac, late February started to decide it does not want to connect with the wifi hub , sometimes forgets the 194. //////////// DNS code. Almost bought a new one . When i start to put the numbers in the wifi connects. First problem in 11 years .


----------

